# What do I do now?



## MaryKatherineSnyder (Jan 23, 2019)

We sold a large pipe panel arena & barns w/roofs. Buyer sent worker over to take, he left the 28 posts here in ground.
Buyer says they 'don't want'need them. We said they are yours, you paid for them, you do not get to take what
you want & leave rest. We are elderly & have no way of getting them out of ground, nor are we paying for labor
to now get them out and gone. This has been dragging on for weeks, no show, no call. What to do?


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I'd get someone to list them on CL or FB marketplace - free, but you have to come pull them and load them and haul them off. You'd be surprised how quick stuff like that gets claimed and carted off. I've done it before, I wouldn't hesitate to do it again if I were in your boat.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

They paid for it, so you're ahead there. I'd say drop them, list the posts on Kijiji or equivalent. Post them as free, but they'd have to come get them themselves, no help or transport available. If they are in any kind of decent shape, they'll probably be gone in a weekend.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I agree. If they are in good shape someone will be happy to remove them. BTDT. I'm cheap labor if I can turn around and use them for myself.


----------

